# IVF abroad - how does it work?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi

We are coming toward the end of our 6 rounds of Clomid and our consultant won't prescribe more and says our only option is IVF now which, due to age and local funding restrictions, we'll have to fund ourselves.  We are starting to look at various clinics.  


So, this is probably a daft question, but how does it work when you have IVF abroad in terms of timings etc? 
We have kind of ruled out going abroad for it as I can't really see how it'd work with all the consultations, blood tests, scans, harvesting etc needed.  My cycle isn't regular (even with the drugs) and we both work full time so trying to figure out when we'd need to go somewhere and for how long is proving hard for me to figure out. I've looked on the Invicta website, but it doesn't really explain it fully, just says that "For patients from abroad, we have prepared a special version of the in vitro fertilization program, in which the number of visits will be limited to a minimum".

To be honest although I've read info, I'm still unclear how the whole process works generally in terms of what appointments we'd need to go to when even here, but certainly can't see how it'd work out with having treatment in another country.  However, people obviously do and the success rates look great compared to here.

So can anyone enlighten me as to how it works when you go abroad in terms of time needed over there and so on please?

Many thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

We have considered doing this and I did quite a bit of stalking and reading on the international threads - especially Greece, Czech Republic, Cyprus and Spain.

There are several companies (like Your IVF Journey for example) that do all the booking for you, but they are mostly linked to specific companies. There are also some clinics abroad that have links with UK clinics.

Remember, these clinics abroad do cycles with women from the UK all the time so they will help you, and there are loads of information threads on here.

I'm sure someone will come along to answer you more specifically.

Good luck xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Cloudy,

I'll check those threads out.  I did do a search, but so much came up that only vaguely mentioned something that it wasn't  much use. I've since found a useful thread in the over 40s too.

I'll check out those companies you mention too. 

It's all new to me, so am trying to figure out what I can, but it's a minefield  

Hope you have managed to find somewhere good yourself

Thanks
Aurora


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Aurora

I went to Cyprus and it was just a single visit everything else was done over here in the UK. I had a day 9 lining scan here in UK. 

Most people stay out around a week or start stimming out there so stay a couple of weeks.  I could have got away with just 3 days as I was double donor so I stayed just 3 nights in the North then moved to South Cyprus for another 7 nights holiday after transfer.  There is a Dogus thread which you might like to join if you want to know more.

When I was researching  most clinics wanted 2 visits: one initial visit to set everything up then the treatment visit but two visits adds to costs.  Try to look at countries with good success rates and easy cheap flights.  I understand Invicta Gdansk has a good English website and are cheaper than Cyprus with almost as good success rates as Cyprus.  The Czech Republic is also competitively priced but I could not have treatment there as I am single. Spain were originally top of my list but worked out expensive.  I got my choice down to Serum in Athens and Dogus Cyprus.  With Cyprus being my final choice, as it was recommended by someone I know and I only needed one visit plus flights were easy and cheap from my local airport to Cyprus.

Beware of UK Clinics with links they charge a premium for setting things up and providing a couple of scans before.  For Cyprus my local clinic was charging a £2000 mark up for a different clinic with less success than Dogus.

Hope you find the right  clinic for you
TCC x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Aurora,

I've been to Greece twice for cycles with oe. How long you'd need to stay abroad for treatment depends on whether its oe or de, also how many days do u usually stim.
With Serum (oe cycle), you start stimulation while in the UK. You do ur D2/3 scan here and send to the clinic and start medication if all is ok.
They usually ask you to be there on D7 especially for the first cycle. The rest depends on how many days u usually stim and whether its D3 or D5 transfer. So, I'd say min 7 days and max 2 weeks.

Also, Serum has a telephone consultation (its free) but u have to come for an initial visit. They accept UK tests. 

Good luck with clinic search


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Altai and Tincancat

Some really useful info and advice there. I've started looking at the websites of the places you've mentioned and will contact them for some info, then go from there.  You've given me some ideas of what to think about which is good as to be honest, as the possibility of IVF is pretty new to us, we're still just trying to figure out all of the processes and so on so didn't know where to start with what to think about. 

Good luck to you both and thanks again


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Aurora

I've had one round of Own Egg IVF with Gennet in Prague.  I think I chose the Czech republic on cost but the clinics out there get really good results (better than UK).  Then I made a small spreadsheet and listed things like cost, where the clinic was, how long we would have to spend there etc.

I chose Gennet as they have a sister clinic in London and you can have your consult there, prescription written, scans blood tests etc (for no extra costs).  It worked well and I have quite an irregular cycle myself.  its about half the cost of doing it here and we got to go to Prague, which was lovely.  We only had to stay in Prague 5 nights although if you had a day 5 transfer you'd probably need 7 days.

Also there are open days at clinics you can go to, and the Fertility Show at Olympia in London - that should have quite a lot of clinics there to look at.  You could get a feel for what they are like there and see what you think.

Good luck.  Look at the clinic boards, ask questions and read the feedback from others.  It really is invaluable.    I'm just gearing up to start again.    IF you need more information please feel free to PM me.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I went to reprofit in Czech, the results were far better than the uk and the cost was significantly lower (plus they got me my bfp!) I was only there for 5 days everything else was done via email and prescriptions were sent over to me, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Nic and Jelliebabe,]

Many congrats on the PFP Nic!  

I haven't looked at the Czech ones, so will check those out too. To be honest its as much about the success rates as the cost.  Some of the foreign clinics seem to specialise more in 'older' women (I'm 40) than UK ones do. 

Jelliebabe, I'd looked at the fertility show, but to be honest was hoping to choose somewhere and get started before that.  How long did it take you from deciding on the clinic to your treatment starting if you don't mind me asking?

Positive wishes to you both in your journeys and thanks again
Aurora x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there Serum Athens was my clinic of choice and tbh I think it's where you feel comfortable and can put your trust, sometimes you just walk in and know something feels right, I had that feeling with Penny right away that she would do her best for me, have a chat with diff clinics abroad to get a feel if they could be for you ( I also think you can weed out the ones to avoid fairly quickly too by reading this forum - if their threads aren't very active prob a bad sign) x


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Aurora

It took me a while from consultation to treatment.  I had problems with my lining that they referred me back to my GP for.  While the delay was frustrating, I was also reassured that they were not just after my money as they could have treated me bit it would have cost a LOT of money.  So I first saw them in November and started my treatment in March.  I haven't started again yet due to being irregular and now I have a cyst on my ovary.  Again they said no lets wait instead of doing a wasted cycle.

As one previous poster said, once you step in to the clinic and meet the consultant, you'll know if you've made the right decision. Narrow it down to a country then a few clinics and go from there.  You can consult with quite a few via Skype.  You can also get a feel for their communications from emails so ask them for their information leaflets and price lists and see how long it takes to get a reply.

Good luck


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Blondie71

Thanks for the info. I'm reading lots of good things about Penny! Also good point about the level of activity of their threads.  I've started checking them out.

Also, thanks again Jelliebabe,

That was quite a while for you to wait, but at least they were honest with you.  Sounds like you're having quite a few sets backs - i really hope you get back on track soon    I'm realising that it's going to take longer than I thought (not as simple as just choosing a clinic then starting treatment) and as time isn't on our side that's another thing that seems so frustrating, but I know there are processes we have to go through.  Hopefully if we get onto it now with choosing somehwre and getting the consultations etc, while we're giving the last of the Clomid a try, we'll be near ready to start treatment without a big gap.

The Athens one is starting to look like a good bet for us, but DH is going to do some more investigating

Thanks for all the support and good luck to you all
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
When we started considering treatment abroad with donor eggs I found the whole thing hugely daunting and didn't know where to start. I read reviews on here as a start point and some of the threads - I also emailed loads of clinics with my key questions - that helped me to narrow things down too. I ended up with a shortlist of around 5 in different countries. I ended up using an organisation (2 people I think!) called IVF Treatment Abroad - they work with 4 clinics I believe - 2 Spain, 2 Greece. We had a skype call with the co-ordinator, who is a senior fertility nurse, within a day she had a donor for us and then it went really quickly. She did all the contact with the clinic and could advise on flights, hotels etc. Until we got there we didn't have any direct contact with the clinic. As you can see it worked for us first time too (first time for donor eggs I mean), we are very grateful we took this big leap and  it did feel a huge leap. The clinic were great, so clean and professional, the contact when we were there beat any UK contact I have had - daily embie updates. They couldn't have done more for us and it saved us a lot of money compared to an egg donor in the UK and with no wait. It does all depend what you need as to which clinic is best but a lot is down to how you feel about the contact you have with them. Just create a standard email and send it to loads - I think it might help you to narrow things down. there are also some websites that enable you to contact several clinics at once. I think I just googled IVF abroad initially. 


Good luck x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Tiny21

Thanks for the reply - very comprehensive and useful.  I do actually think that going abroad might actually make it easier!

We think we're going to go to the Fertility Show next month and lots of the clinics from abroad will be there (not yours though I don't think) so thought it'd be a good chance to get info from them all then. The organisation you mentioned will be there too.  Just had a quick look on their website and they say they don't take payment, so I assume they are on commission from the various clinics - is that right?

Thanks so much for the info and huge congrats on the BFP!

Aurora x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
You're welcome. 


Strangely IVF Abroad emailed today to say they were at the Fertility Show, it's their first year there and they will be able to speak to you about all of their clinics including New Life. We just paid money direct to the clinic and yes, they must take a cut somewhere but the price is the price the clinic advertises.  I


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

ooops, pressed return too quickly!   


I think going to a 'show' like that is a great idea. I did find emailing on mass helped too. I would go armed with questions and take notes else you might get home and forget what they said!! 


Good luck 
xx


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

I have heard some fantastic reviews about  a lady called Sue from IVF traveller too!

Hope you narrow it down soon X


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Jelliebabe and Tiny21

I'm in the process of emailing various ones and am checking out the organisations that arrange it too - so thanks for the details. Will see what happens.  With one exception in the UK, the communcation and getting back to you is terrible, so can't really be much worse from abroad!

I'm a little sceptical of the Fertility Show, mainly because it annoys me that someone (the event organisers) must be making a lot of money out of our misfortune and difficult/desperate circumstances.  However, I think it will be a useful way to get a lot of info from clinics etc all at once as it takes ages doing it all individually.

Will just have to see what happens... need to make a decision before Xmas

Thanks for the help x


----------

